# New smart TVs make Apple TV puck redundant



## Chew Toy McCoy

My parents got a new 2020 LG TV this weekend and of course I was chosen to make sure everything works along with their subscriptions.  I'm not sure when this happened exactly, but it came with an Apple TV app.  So if you are big on purchasing movies or shows from iTunes or watching Apple TV shows you no longer need Apple TV hardware to watch.  Also it has AirPlay built in so you can stream anything to the TV from you Apple devices.


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> My parents got a new 2020 LG TV this weekend and of course I was chosen to make sure everything works along with their subscriptions.  I'm not sure when this happened exactly, but it came with an Apple TV app.  So if you are big on purchasing movies or shows from iTunes or watching Apple TV shows you no longer need Apple TV hardware to watch.  Also it has AirPlay built in so you can stream anything to the TV from you Apple devices.



I wonder if the Apple TV box will suffer the same fate as the airport routers. The box’s purpose is to get Apple video content onto the TV. If TVs have that ability built-in... well, I don’t think Apple is trying to profit off the boxes themselves, but from the eco system and services.


----------



## Mark

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> My parents got a new 2020 LG TV this weekend and of course I was chosen to make sure everything works along with their subscriptions.  I'm not sure when this happened exactly, but it came with an Apple TV app.  So if you are big on purchasing movies or shows from iTunes or watching Apple TV shows you no longer need Apple TV hardware to watch.  Also it has AirPlay built in so you can stream anything to the TV from you Apple devices.




im very interested in this. thanks for posting.

my plasma tv bought 15 years ago will be replaced.

but it was an uphill slog for me to figure out smart tvs and the myriad of service providers here in japan.

i have heard that smart tvs that do have apple tv / apple tv+ app on them are slow. is this true (meaning when a button is pushed it takes a bit of time for the action to appear on the screen).

to buy apple apps for a smart tv, is there a "smart tv iOS app store" ? (sorry, that shows my level of ignorance...)

to get to the apple tv app are there a lot of submenu buttons that need to be pressed?

i don't have an apple tv (box) or a home pod.

is it still a ways away from being able to control any smart tv with a command through a home pod and thereby circumventing the need for an apple tv (box) ?

to get Photos from a mac or iPhone through air play 2 onto a smart tv screen is the reaction time quick?

sorry to bombard you @Chew Toy McCoy and the board with all this but the help on the net including apple still leaves so many questions...


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> I wonder if the Apple TV box will suffer the same fate as the airport routers. The box’s purpose is to get Apple video content onto the TV. If TVs have that ability built-in... well, I don’t think Apple is trying to profit off the boxes themselves, but from the eco system and servicesI



I think the fact that there is now an Apple TV app on third party hardware says they are more focused/concerned about their subscription service than the hardware.  I didn't check if there was also an Apple Music app available, but frankly with the ease of built-in Airplay I don't see that as much of an issue.

I'm not currently in the market for a new TV but I was impressed with this first world problem of never needing to switch inputs to get all the video content I use on the regular.  Also kind of cool along with the generic YouTube app on this TV you can add specific YouTube Channels as apps, kind of like Safari favorites as Apps on iOS that will just go straight to that channel instead of going to the YouTube app and scrolling and tapping around to it.

Here's the issue for me.  I have a 3D TV and Blueray player and good luck finding one today.  I'm not quite sure how that quickly became a gimmick nobody wants but its still cool as shit and 3D content is still being released.  I think it became a victim of capitalism, never became cheap or popular enough to include as a default feature, unlike a completely useless USB port.  Sure it never works for anything, but it only cost $0.03 to include, so shut the fuck up.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

niji said:


> im very interested in this. thanks for posting.
> 
> my plasma tv bought 15 years ago will be replaced.
> 
> but it was an uphill slog for me to figure out smart tvs and the myriad of service providers here in japan.
> 
> i have heard that smart tvs that do have apple tv / apple tv+ app on them are slow. is this true (meaning when a button is pushed it takes a bit of time for the action to appear on the screen).
> 
> to buy apple apps for a smart tv, is there a "smart tv iOS app store" ? (sorry, that shows my level of ignorance...)
> 
> to get to the apple tv app are there a lot of submenu buttons that need to be pressed?
> 
> i don't have an apple tv (box) or a home pod.
> 
> is it still a ways away from being able to control any smart tv with a command through a home pod and thereby circumventing the need for an apple tv (box) ?
> 
> to get Photos from a mac or iPhone through air play 2 onto a smart tv screen is the reaction time quick?
> 
> sorry to bombard you @Chew Toy McCoy and the board with all this but the help on the net including apple still leaves so many questions...



Something I didn't mention that may or may not factor into your buying decision, but my parents interest in specs or technology isn't at the top of the list.  Advertised screen size didn't even enter into it.  First and foremost they have a custom made cabinet it had to fit into so fiscal width mattered more than diagonal screen size, the 65" I chose just happened to fit in that space.  Also they don't care about 4k, 8k, 20 zillionk doesn't matter to them, and frankly me either.  Everything I've seen shows that beyond 4K for the human eye is a complete waste of money (you'll pay a fortune for) and a placebo.  Best of all this TV (at Costco) was $700 when there are comparibly sized TV's for $4,000+ if you really want to enjoy the placebos.  

On to your questions.

I didn't really notice the apps being more clunky in speed, but if they were it wasn't in an unenjoyable experience sense.  What does a few more seconds load time matter?  You can still get to the content you want.  But also I have cable and my parents have satellite.  When you have cable the satellite interface is painfully slow, but at that point you need to punch yourself in the face and then laugh at your first world problems.  

There is no "buying" smart TV apps.  They're free and they either exist for that manufacturer or they don't.  Research the manufacturers and see if they have apps for the services you use.

On this TV remote there is a home button.  When you press it, it pulls up a bunch of available apps at the bottom similar to tabs on a web browser except and the bottom of the screen.  You button side scroll through them until you get to the one you want and push the ok/enter button and it goes to that service/app.  This controller, and this has been around for at least several years, has dedicated label buttons for Netflix and Hulu.  So with those services you just press those buttons and instantly go to the app.  

From what I saw the Apple TV app basically functions the same way it does on the Apple TV hardware, but also I'm justing going off LG.  I don't know what other manufacturers have going on.  I didn't really run it through it's paces but I know it did give my parents access to movies and shows they've bought on iTunes.

Not sure what you mean about command stuff.  Next question!

For Airplay we all tried out devices.  From the Photos app when you go to the Airplay option it showed the TV as one of the devices to connect to.  On at least the intitial connection the TV displayed a 4 number code and the devices showed a window to enter those numbers into.  Once done it took a couple seconds to connect.  Once connected you could swipe through your photos on your iPhone of iPad and the TV pretty much kept up with the swipe.  I also tried Airplaying from the Amazon Prime app on my iPhone and there was only a reasonable low buffering period for it to appear on the screen.


----------



## Mark

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Something I didn't mention that may or may not factor into your buying decision, but my parents interest in specs or technology isn't at the top of the list.  Advertised screen size didn't even enter into it.  First and foremost they have a custom made cabinet it had to fit into so fiscal width mattered more than diagonal screen size, the 65" I chose just happened to fit in that space.  Also they don't care about 4k, 8k, 20 zillionk doesn't matter to them, and frankly me either.  Everything I've seen shows that beyond 4K for the human eye is a complete waste of money (you'll pay a fortune for) and a placebo.  Best of all this TV (at Costco) was $700 when there are comparibly sized TV's for $4,000+ if you really want to enjoy the placebos.
> 
> On to your questions.
> 
> I didn't really notice the apps being more clunky in speed, but if they were it wasn't in an unenjoyable experience sense.  What does a few more seconds load time matter?  You can still get to the content you want.  But also I have cable and my parents have satellite.  When you have cable the satellite interface is painfully slow, but at that point you need to punch yourself in the face and then laugh at your first world problems.
> 
> There is no "buying" smart TV apps.  They're free and they either exist for that manufacturer or they don't.  Research the manufacturers and see if they have apps for the services you use.
> 
> On this TV remote there is a home button.  When you press it, it pulls up a bunch of available apps at the bottom similar to tabs on a web browser except and the bottom of the screen.  You button side scroll through them until you get to the one you want and push the ok/enter button and it goes to that service/app.  This controller, and this has been around for at least several years, has dedicated label buttons for Netflix and Hulu.  So with those services you just press those buttons and instantly go to the app.
> 
> From what I saw the Apple TV app basically functions the same way it does on the Apple TV hardware, but also I'm justing going off LG.  I don't know what other manufacturers have going on.  I didn't really run it through it's paces but I know it did give my parents access to movies and shows they've bought on iTunes.
> 
> Not sure what you mean about command stuff.  Next question!
> 
> For Airplay we all tried out devices.  From the Photos app when you go to the Airplay option it showed the TV as one of the devices to connect to.  On at least the intitial connection the TV displayed a 4 number code and the devices showed a window to enter those numbers into.  Once done it took a couple seconds to connect.  Once connected you could swipe through your photos on your iPhone of iPad and the TV pretty much kept up with the swipe.  I also tried Airplaying from the Amazon Prime app on my iPhone and there was only a reasonable low buffering period for it to appear on the screen.




hi
thanks for yr quick thorough answers. i learned a lot.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

niji said:


> hi
> thanks for yr quick thorough answers. i learned a lot.



No problem.  Your questions just happened to land at the right time of my experience and interest in answering.  Of course my wife left me with the kids as a result but that's not really your fault.  We had issues before this.


----------



## Edd

I don’t think I’ll ever trust a TV getting its apps updated in a timely fashion. I’ll keep buying Apple boxes until Apple actually makes a TV (probably not happening).


----------



## Alli

I’m biased these days since my son’s biggest client is LG. (Although he desperately wants to trade them to someone else.) 

At some point in 2021 I’m going to be looking for a new TV, and the idea of having AppleTV built in is extremely attractive. The LG’s are solid, and the price is definitely right.


----------



## Joe

I bought a Samsung smart tv that I love. I no longer need my Apple TV. It has all of the apps l need and is very user friendly. I don’t think I have ever loved a tv this much LOL 

With COVID, my hometown is showing the local HS football games online and the other night I cast it from my phone to the Samsung tv and it was super easy.

I also hate the Apple TV remote.


----------



## Alli

JagRunner said:


> I also hate the Apple TV remote.



Jeez - who doesn’t?!


----------



## Eric

I have the Amazon Firestick for each of my devices, it's consistent and has most apps on it. I just don't think this is an area that Apple excels in.


----------



## Alli

ericgtr12 said:


> I have the Amazon Firestick for each of my devices, it's consistent and has most apps on it. I just don't think this is an area that Apple excels in.



I have one of those too. Had that prior to the AppleTV allowing you to watch everything.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I am a very big fan of the Apple TV for one simple stupid reason.

I LOVE the 4K screensaver.  The majority of the time I use the puck nowadays is listening to some music ( Chill, Smooth Jazz, or Jazz ) with the wallpapers scrolling by.

Since I'm using that, when I do decide to watch TV I just use that.  It also self detected the spectrum app and settings so that was nice too.


----------



## rdrr

So I have been toying with the idea of upgrading my 2013ish 65" Samsung smart TV for a newer model.  I used to run the Netflix and Prime apps from it primarily, but over time I started to notice the delay in sound and video getting worse and worse.  I gave up over two years ago when I got the Xfinity X1 box with the smart apps.  Don't have the same sound delay issue, and I am wondering if the hardware in the TV cannot keep up after a few years as streaming technology changes.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> I am a very big fan of the Apple TV for one simple stupid reason.
> 
> I LOVE the 4K screensaver.  The majority of the time I use the puck nowadays is listening to some music ( Chill, Smooth Jazz, or Jazz ) with the wallpapers scrolling by.
> 
> Since I'm using that, when I do decide to watch TV I just use that.  It also self detected the spectrum app and settings so that was nice too.



I love those Apple TV screensavers so much I downloaded software that shows those screensavers on my old Mac Pro (2006) so I can see them there too! I listen to radio on the Apple TV so I can have those screensavers running.... am I out of control?!?!?!?


----------



## Edd

JayMysteri0 said:


> I am a very big fan of the Apple TV for one simple stupid reason.
> 
> I LOVE the 4K screensaver.  The majority of the time I use the puck nowadays is listening to some music ( Chill, Smooth Jazz, or Jazz ) with the wallpapers scrolling by.
> 
> Since I'm using that, when I do decide to watch TV I just use that.  It also self detected the spectrum app and settings so that was nice too.



You’ve described the vibe at my place with the screensaver and music. When guests are over, they’re frequently distracted by screensavers.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> I love those Apple TV screensavers so much I downloaded software that shows those screensavers on my old Mac Pro (2006) so I can see them there too





Edd70 said:


> You’ve described the vibe at my place with the screensaver and music. When guests are over, they’re frequently distracted by screensavers.




You guys!   I just flashed back to some tweeted video that someone put up of their two cats mesmerized by the fly on Pence's head during that VP debate.

That in turn had reminded me of one of my cats sitting in front of a laptop once that was running Apple's Flurry screensaver...  and the kitty was acting like she was participating in a laser-dot chase game.  I'm lucky she didn't mess the display up,  but she was one of those cats who used "soft paws" unless she was sure the object of her attention was a mouse (in which case all bets were off).


----------



## User.45

JagRunner said:


> I also hate the Apple TV remote.



you mean this engineering marvel?


----------



## DT

I prefer having a standalone AppleTV box: more flexibility, I suspect better update cycles, "full OS", faster[?], and a consistent UI across all TVs regardless of brand/model.  It's also portable which is pretty cool.




PearsonX said:


> you mean this engineering marvel?
> View attachment 1127







These help a ton:  not only making it easier to use/hold/find, but in the event it is actually dropped, they're also pretty solid protection:



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LXI592F/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> I prefer having a standalone AppleTV box: more flexibility, I suspect better update cycles, "full OS", faster[?], and a consistent UI across all TVs regardless of brand/model.  It's also portable which is pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These help a ton:  not only making it easier to use/hold/find, but in the event it is actually dropped, they're also pretty solid protection:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LXI592F/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1



I have that...along with 2 kids who love to take it out of the case. TBH, I threw it at the wall after its 238485424th shenanigan with fast forwarding to the middle of my show when the dog hopped on the couch. 

Seriously, F' that remote!


----------



## DT

PearsonX said:


> I have that...along with 2 kids who love to take it out of the case. TBH, I threw it at the wall after its 238485424th shenanigan with fast forwarding to the middle of my show when the dog hopped on the couch.
> 
> Seriously, F' that remote!




Hahaha, that remote belongs in the FTG thread


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> Hahaha, that remote belongs in the FTG thread



Absolutely!!!


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Hahaha, that remote belongs in the FTG thread



FTR?


----------



## Edd

I’ll be the lone defender of the ATV remote. I love it! I’d put a mute button on there, though.


----------



## User.45

Edd70 said:


> I’ll be the lone defender of the ATV remote. I love it! I’d put a mute button on there, though.



I think I first registered on MR, to complain about the ATV remote. Some passive aggressive bloke suggested that I have an "environmental control problem" in my home, and it's not the remote...


----------



## DT

Edd70 said:


> I’ll be the lone defender of the ATV remote. I love it! I’d put a mute button on there, though.




I honestly don't mind it, and there are moments ... <wait_for_it> ... I actually like it. 

COMEATMEBRO!


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> I honestly don't mind it, and there are moments ... <wait_for_it> ... I actually like it.
> 
> COMEATMEBRO!



I just use my iPhone for remote.


----------



## DT

PearsonX said:


> I just use my iPhone for remote.





You know what I want?  A remote app that's not just "emulating" the hardware remote, i.e., using the touch surface, showing software buttons - but one that has like a UI that kind of mirrors the AppleTV.  So you would interface with the ATV, but "locally" on the iPhone or iPad vs. moving a pointer.  Like running the app and Airplaying it, but it's remotely running the ATV - not unlike those programmable remotes where you can make custom icons, etc.

As you're navigating, the device and the ATV stay in sync, maybe have a "remote mode" fallback or something.

The point being:  the modern interaction model is touch, not moving a remote cursor around.  Think about how fast you can navigate around a touch based app vs. clicking a remote and navigating a UI on a TV 10 feet away ...


----------



## User.45

Just an update with my LG CX with Airplay2. To my surprise I continue using my 4K Apple TV as for some reason HDR content seems to look better on the ATV... Also, WebOS doesn't have HBOmax yet.


----------



## Edd

P_X said:


> Just an update with my LG CX with Airplay2. To my surprise I continue using my 4K Apple TV as for some reason HDR content seems to look better on the ATV... Also, WebOS doesn't have HBOmax yet.



Hey, I just bought an LG CX 55”. I got an ATV 4K to go along with it.

Wow, the black levels. We’re watching The Expanse on Prime and this TV/box make it a different experience.

I tried the native apps. They look good and the interface isn’t terrible but the ATV interface simply destroys the LG, IMO.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I'm guessing Apple realizes the danger that TVs maybe catching up to the box for uses, so the new Apple TV box will be more suited for playing Apple Arcade games.  Something I don't believe you can play on TVs without the box.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> I'm guessing Apple realizes the danger that TVs maybe catching up to the box for uses, so the new Apple TV box will be more suited for playing Apple Arcade games.  Something I don't believe you can play on TVs without the box.



I never tried apple arcade but doesn't have any draw for me. I have a PS for that purpose and I don't see that changing. So i feel that Apple hasn't been competitive in that realm...

Do you have any experience?

On this accord, there may be optimizations on ATV that aren't translated to AirPlay. But it's just so much better from an image quality perspective even using the same settings.


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> I never tried apple arcade but doesn't have any draw for me. I have a PS for that purpose and I don't see that changing. So i feel that Apple hasn't been competitive in that realm...
> 
> Do you have any experience?
> 
> On this accord, there may be optimizations on ATV that aren't translated to AirPlay. But it's just so much better from an image quality perspective even using the same settings.



I got the free subscription but never tried it.  There were only one or two games that slightly interested me, but I did pair a PS4 controller just in case.  Which works great.

I really wish that it allowed ios games on the TV without airplay or screen sharing or whatever.  With joystick support that makes the Apple TV a sort of ios version of the Switch.


----------

